# ZebraLight - H30 or H50?



## phypaa (Apr 26, 2008)

*How many people here keeping both H30 and H50*

Both are great, I am planning to get both of them


----------



## dom (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How many people here keeping both H30 and H50*

Yes -i have and will keep both -the H50 as an emergency or lend light.
I have both sitting on the night stand -you can easily guess which would be first picked up 

Having the button on the H30 is a MAJOR bonus.


----------



## Alan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How many people here keeping both H30 and H50*

It'd be interested to know who doesn't if they have already had both.

Alan


----------



## WadeF (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How many people here keeping both H30 and H50*

I have both, and I plan to buy more of their future releases.  I keep them hanging on the side of our bed's headboard. I can tap the button on the H30 to light up my night table. Since it comes on in low it gives me plenty of light to see what I need and it doesn't disturb my wife. Another push of the button and it's off.  I'm thinking about ordering a 2nd H30 to keep on my keychain. They are both handy lights.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How many people here keeping both H30 and H50*



WadeF said:


> I have both, and I plan to buy more of their future releases.  I keep them hanging on the side of our bed's headboard. I can tap the button on the H30 to light up my night table. Since it comes on in low it gives me plenty of light to see what I need and it doesn't disturb my wife. Another push of the button and it's off.  I'm thinking about ordering a 2nd H30 to keep on my keychain. They are both handy lights.



Wade,

I'd wait a few months, because Zebralight said they're going to be making an actual flashlight that is pretty much the same as the H30 (or maybe it was H50 I forget). 
I really like my H50, but I'm waiting for the first headlamp they make that uses a reflector.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: How many people here keeping both H30 and H50*

I've got 2 of each and plan on keeping all of them. I have a lot of use for them in the next year and even then I like their function and usefullness so much that they are definitely keepers. Having both AA and RCR123 format for such useful lights is a big plus too.


----------



## Programmergeek (Apr 28, 2008)

*H30 and H50?*

Ok I am getting hooked on flashlights here Dang you people! Kiddn... 

Anyhow I am looking to get a Zebralight. I want it for EMT duty since it fits a shirt pocket nice and to use working in the house with the headband.

I like the form of the h50 but the h30 has the button and better lumins. What would you get?

will the h30 feel to squair sitting in a shirt pocket?


----------



## Alero (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

I'd go for the H30 (and some rechargeables!) for the beam pattern and so I wouldn't have to use the little shade thing that comes with the H50 to keep the glare out of your eyes.

I think either one would feel fine in the shirt pocket, but I'd be afraid of losing it there. Yikes!


----------



## WadeF (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

The H30's button makes it easier to activate, shut it off, etc. I think in a situation where you may not be able to get both hands on the light the H30 will be much easier to deal with.


----------



## umc (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

I went with the H30 but am still waiting for it to ship from the Fenix Store, it's back ordered and when I called them to get an idea of when it may be in they were exactly sure and stated that there was an issue with the H30 that Zebralight was fixing. He made it sound like it was fixed and was just waiting on the shipment. He also stated that he couldn't find any issues with the H30's they've been playing with......

Anyway, I picked the H30 because I like the button over the twisty and it has slightly better output and run time.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

I sold my H50 and bought the H30 (in transit, directly from Zebralight - it should arrive this week).


----------



## bwm (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

I would go with the H30. 

I have a H50 (with an H30 on order). The clip with the H50 holds well with a heavy flannel shirt but falls right off one of my office shirts. Also, it is almost a 180 degree flood and though there is a rubber glare shield for the H50 it was designed with headlight use in mind not shirt pocket use so You will likely get the flashlight shining in your eyes with it mounted on your shirt pocket.


Brian


----------



## Programmergeek (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

Well that is is a no brainier thanks everyone.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*



Programmergeek said:


> Well that is is a no brainier thanks everyone.


 
Zebralight did fix the issue with the H30 and the new units are on their way to Fenix-store. I hope you enjoy the light and I hope it serves you well and helps you save lives.  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

I have my H50 and I love it. I know its not as bright but i think its still very useful. 
I like the twisty because its reliable, less things to go wrong than a button. AAs are also easy to find!
I might end up getting the H30 anyway.
I think it would be nice for them to make an attachment where you can slide a reflector on to use it as a thrower when needed.




Does anyone know if the H50 will work with 14500 liIon cells?


----------



## moses (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

My main issue with the H30 is strapping a lithium battery to my head which may explode as been discussed numerous times on this board. It's one thing when a cell explodes in my hand, but another when it's strapped to my head....

Mo


----------



## gadgetnerd (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

I'm holding fire on another Zebralight until they come out with the H51 or whatever it's called, which will essentially be the AA version of the H30.

I really like the H50: tiny, simple, well designed and well made. It's my preferred bedstand light.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

You are very unlikely to have an explosion of the type most commonly encountered with CR123s in a single cell light. These incidents are normally associated with reverse charging occuring in multicell applications.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*



marcdilnutt said:


> You are very unlikely to have an explosion of the type most commonly encountered with CR123s in a single cell light. These incidents are normally associated with reverse charging occuring in multicell applications.


+1 and if you buy only brand name CR123, the chances are VERY low.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

Welcome to CPF, Programmergeek.

I'm going to move your thread for you, from the 'LED' section into the 'Headlights' section.


----------



## ViReN (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*



Programmergeek said:


> Ok I am getting hooked on flashlights here Dang you people! Kiddn...
> 
> Anyhow I am looking to get a Zebralight. I want it for EMT duty since it fits a shirt pocket nice and to use working in the house with the headband.
> 
> ...



I would suggest buy both...

Advantage of H50 is it uses standard battery, easy to get. Advantage of H30 is obviously the click button. H30 also has a different beam pattern.


----------



## mega_lumens (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*



gadgetnerd said:


> I'm holding fire on another Zebralight until they come out with the H51 or whatever it's called, which will essentially be the AA version of the H30.
> 
> I really like the H50: tiny, simple, well designed and well made. It's my preferred bedstand light.



Will the H51 an AA version of H30 have much less battery life or the lumen output and battery life will not be affected much?


----------



## Snow (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

My H30 is finally on its way from fenix store! If it's half as good as the hype, I will probably get the H51 or whatever when it comes out.


----------



## Wattnot (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: H30 and H50?*

I bought an H50 primarily for a headlight and found it too dim and too hard to manipulate while on my head! 

I used it when setting up my beamshots for my first review (of the JetBeam III IBS). I had to keep turning it on and off (-off of course to snap the photos) and I needed it on high, which is THREE twists with BOTH hands. The LOD in my mouth would have worked much better!

So it's packed up and ready to ship out to it's next owner tomorrow.


----------



## pobox1475 (May 10, 2008)

I am considering one but am curious what the consensus is as to which is better. H50 or H30?

Randy


----------



## LED_Thrift (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ZebraLights*

I only have the H50 but I think few would say one is definitely better than the other. The three main differences are the battery used, switch vs. twisty, and the pure flood vs. mostly flood. 

I guess what I'm saying is: what are your preferences in regards to those three criteria? How will you use it? I love the pure, wide-angle flood in a lot of situations, but not all. I have other headlamps for mountain biking & skiing, for instance, that I would not replace with the Z. I prefer using AAs to cr123 when you can get similar output with AAs. I would consider the 18650 Zebra if [or when] it comes out. I think the clicky would be nice, though it is not a big selling point for me since I know that switches can be a point of failure. In the past there were some UI problems with the H30, although they claim they are resolved. 

Oh, yeah, Welcome to CPF.


----------



## Snow (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ZebraLights*

I only have experience with the H30, but there are a few things that made me choose it over the H50. 

1. Batteries are much less of an issue when the light takes rechargeable CR123As like the H30.
2. The slightly narrower angle of the light appealed to me. It is still wider than any other light short of a lantern.
3. The smaller size is preferred for me, although the difference isn't huge.
4. The push button is nice because the levels can be easily changed with one hand while the light is on your head.


----------



## Omega Man (May 10, 2008)

*Re: ZebraLights*

Were the UI issues on both twisty and clicky switch models?


----------



## Snow (May 11, 2008)

UI issues were only on the clicky model (H30). As far as I know, they have been resolved and any new light will be problem-free.


----------



## smopoim86 (May 11, 2008)

I do not have either, but like has been said, both have their strengths. When i can, I'm going to get both. I want the h50 because of the readily available battery supply. If you were going on a trip where charging could be an issue it would probably be better. I want the h30 because of the switch instead of the twisty. I really like one handed operation (to some it's not an issue). I'm not sure which beam I would like better (part of the reason I want both) but would think that there wouldn't be too much of a difference to make the functionality vary much. I could be wrong about the beams though.


----------



## Patriot (May 11, 2008)

I've had the H50 for about 4+ months or so and I've had the H30 for several weeks and have been using it on several beam HID beamshot shoots. I can say that I much prefer the H30 in every way. The beam is brighter and more useful, and the one handed operation is sooooo much friendlier to operate, especially when it's on the headband. Unless you have some particular reason to stick with the AA, then I think you'll enjoy the H30 more.


----------



## paulr (May 11, 2008)

I have an H50 and it's great. I haven't been interested in an H30. The H50's total flood beam is ideal for most close range uses, and for greater reach the H30 isn't directional enough. Best thing about the H50 is its use of AA's. I don't care much about pushbutton vs twist for this type of light, since it's normally used continuously for somewhat longer streteches than a handheld light. I've heard they have a pushbutton AA version in the works though, so if you want the pushbutton UI you could hold out for that.


----------



## drmaxx (May 11, 2008)

I don't think you ever find a consensus on your question :laughing:. The H50 is just great. That said, I often wish my H50 had a slightly more focussed beam. Don't care about the clicky and CR123A are a no-no for me.


----------



## qtaco (May 11, 2008)

I keep thinking a slightly narrower beam on the H50 would be nice, but then where do you stop? Probably at a jack of trades, master of none situation. I'm starting to think a maximally floody headlamp combined with a throwy flashlight is the way to go: excellent flood when you need it, excellent throw when you need it. The H50 is so light that there's no reason not to pack it even when hiking long distances, so for me the H50's flood plus a good multilevel AA torch is perfect (in my case a Fenix L1D, which also fits nicely in the H50's bracket).


----------



## lumenlover2 (May 11, 2008)

I would favor the H30 but have a weird feeling thinking about venting cr123 on my forehead:sick2:


----------



## TOTC (May 11, 2008)

I have two H50's and one H30 (which has all the UI glitches). I prefer the H50. I like the wider beam and while the one-handed operation of the H30 is more convenient, the switching mechanism is less reliable as shown through the various problems that the H30 has so far exhibited for end line users.

Buyer beware with the H30 as some people have still gotten bad units from the so called "fixed" batches. Here is Zebra's quote regarding the fix being in and bad units still accidentally shipping with the good ones. And some users have confirmed getting bad ones even though they shipped after the fix date.



ZebraLight said:


> I just learned that there might be some 'bad ones' from our 2nd batch. I will talk to our manufacturing guys tomorrow morning about this. We do have a fix for the UI since 16th last month. I myself and several other testing people have tested the fix with thousands of twistings simulating lockouts and battery changings (unscrew when High, Med, Low, screw back on with different delays, different batteries 3v/3.7v, etc.), all sucessfull.


----------



## Omega Man (May 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *ZebraLight*
> 
> 
> _I just learned that there might be some 'bad ones' from our 2nd batch. I will talk to our manufacturing guys tomorrow morning about this. We do have a fix for the UI since 16th last month. I myself and several other testing people have tested the fix with thousands of twistings simulating lockouts and battery changings (unscrew when High, Med, Low, screw back on with different delays, different batteries 3v/3.7v, etc.), all sucessfull._


Well this quote seems to say that the twisty version has the UI problem too, but it also makes reference to CR123s. So now I'm confused again.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 11, 2008)

Omega Man said:


> Well this quote seems to say that the twisty version has the UI problem too, but it also makes reference to CR123s. So now I'm confused again.


No, they are not talking about the H50. The "twisting tailcap" they are speaking of is a lock-out tailcap on the H30. The H50 doesn't have any problems with the UI.


----------



## TOTC (May 11, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> No, they are not talking about the H50. The "twisting tailcap" they are speaking of is a lock-out tailcap on the H30. The H50 doesn't have any problems with the UI.


Exactly. Some users noted that an easy way to induce glitches in the bad H30's was to unscrew the tailcap with the unit on. Others noted that changing batteries or even locking out the tailcap between uses was causing problems when trying to later turn on the unit. Zebralight was just saying that those scenarios were being tested as part of QC in the new batches.

The H50 has not had UI problems


----------



## DM51 (May 12, 2008)

Merging similar threads...


----------



## REDLINEVUE (May 13, 2008)

*I have and LOVE the H50.... the wide beam and AA are KEY factors in the usefulness and desirability for me... I did actually consider the H30 for the switch but I really don't like 123's... after a little more thought, I backed out and canceled my order for the H30 because I have never been in nor can't imagine a situation (for me personally) that I would need one handed operation of my light.... guess I'll wait for a AA version with the switch... I just hope they keep the beam wide!!*


----------



## drmaxx (May 13, 2008)

qtaco said:


> I keep thinking a slightly narrower beam on the H50 would be nice, but then where do you stop?


Just to qualify my wish: For closeup work, lets say closer as 5 feet(?) the H50 is great. E.g. for fumbling around in a computer casing - simply great. 
For campchores - great. For walking/hiking on unknown terrain - a big no-no. 
So if the beam would just be a little narrower, so that I actually could see clearly where I am walking, then this little gem would probably be the only headlamp I would take on a hiking trip.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 14, 2008)

After good experience with the H50 I'm very tempted by the H30, but I think I'll wait for the bugs to be chased away. Also, I seem to remember some complaint about the low on the H30 not being low enough. How does it compare to the low on the H50, for those with both lights?

Geoff


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 14, 2008)

4Lu+-


----------



## LED-holic (May 15, 2008)

I wish I didn't have to wait for Fenix-Store to have them in stock, but I've got my money ready for the H50... *drool*


----------



## Tomcat! (May 16, 2008)

After much debating and reading various threads I finally placed an order with Fenix-Store a few minutes ago for the H30. I seriously considered the H50 but ultimately it came down to the fact that my normal EDC lights are all 123 powered and as the Zebralight would be EDC too I didn't want one light that was different, since I travel light with only one pool of spare batteries.


----------



## gadgetnerd (May 16, 2008)

Any Aussies wanting a Zebralight through a local dealer, you can now get them at www.torchworld.com.au. Well, they're listed as coming soon


----------



## husky20 (May 20, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I've had the H50 for about 4+ months or so and I've had the H30 for several weeks and have been using it on several beam HID beamshot shoots. I can say that I much prefer the H30 in every way. The beam is brighter and more useful, and the one handed operation is sooooo much friendlier to operate, especially when it's on the headband. Unless you have some particular reason to stick with the AA, then I think you'll enjoy the H30 more.


Thats why im getting one:thumbsup:H30 that is.


----------

